# RV Movie



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: There is a great Movie called 'RV' starring Robin Williams:-

>>> RV Movie <<

:lol: What a laugh. Reminds me of me and our trips. :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*RV*

hi jsw

outstanding :lol: worth a look......... :arrow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

hi jws ive seen clips of rv looks great
ps.....are these relaterd to yours


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

JSW,

Please do try and keep up ;-)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10928.html

Pusser never responded, much to my disappointment.

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> JSW,
> 
> Please do try and keep up ;-)
> 
> ...


 8O That explains it. Sorry.  I was otherwise engaged in similar activities in the USA at the time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> hi jws ive seen clips of rv looks great
> ps.....are these relaterd to yours


 8) Yes they are *wagler2bb*. There are many more out there. :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JSW,
I missed that movie clip first time round, so , thanks for bringing it on again. I thought it was brilliant. :lol: We have'nt been to the flicks for a while, but will be looking out for that one.

I'll show Rita when she get's home.
Jock.


----------

